# Thunder Rolls, maybe no more?



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Last night I entered the offices of DC Whitman Gunsmithing, in his possession and after I departed with a fair number of C notes, was Thunder Rolls, my B. Rizzini with a new custom stock, forend, and blue job. Sonic cleaned, greased and ready for it's rebirth tour.

I can't explain how greatful I am to Del for his hard work in replicating my gun. It looks amazing and I put it to the test today after work. It's almost too nice to carry in the woods, but I did not spend all this money just to look at it in the safe. 

I had about an hour and a half to hunt tonight, Bella ran a pretty good clinic in our first spot, and thunder spoke and birds rolled. Three for Three in the first spot.

Off Face view of the stock. We made sure to find a blank that had lots of very straight grain through the wrist. 










Put May down in the next spot, she worked over that dog too, moved a couple birds and killed the only one I shot at. It feels like lightening in my hand. I've got the same gun, same weight as a back up that I've shot all year and shot very well to say the least. I can be a bit mental about my shooting and tonight was a nice way to fall in love all over again!

The Face Side of the stock with my fourth bird.











It's perfect, Del is the man. My good camera is in Jr.'s truck but I'll try and post som better than cell photo's next week.


----------



## boz03 (Jun 12, 2004)

Fritz, that sure is a beatiful gun. I would be nervous carrying it through the woods.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude that is one sexy stock. 

I wouldn't hesitate to carry it, might be more careful lol but guns are meant to be shot.

Glad you were able to fall in love with her all over again!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

It looks great. Beat the hell out of it a little and it will look better. 5 years ago I never would have imagined beating up a nice piece of wood in the grouse woods. Now I look at the beautiful wood I got a few years ago with all it's nicks and dings from being my shield and I realize that the beauty of the wood doesn't tell the stories the battle scars do.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

It is beautiful Fritz, you made an excellent choice.:coolgleam


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Duct tape the wood and spray paint that shiney metal balck and you're good to go. .


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice piece of wood. Glad you use it and it's not a trophy for the safe. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

The stock looks fantastic. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> In 2003 I moved "up north" I was 25 years old and engaged to be married that summer. I immediately befriended Bryan Bilinski of Field Sport LTD in my home town, this relationship developed into a win win situation, I got to hang out and learn from Field Sport and my hotel earned a nice group of customers from the shop, including during the Shooting Schools where I would meet instructors such as Michael MacIntosh, Chris Batha, Dr. Hilt, Doug Tate, and others. Also I immediately became good friends with the Gun Smith, Del Whitman, of now DC Whitman Gunsmithing.
> 
> That 2003 season I went around the woods with a 20 gauge Beretta with 26 inch barrels that barely scratched six pounds on the scale. I did this cause, well that's what the books said would make a nice grouse gun. Needless to say I shot a few Doodles and even a few grouse but nothing that led me to believe these grouse were anything but un-killable for the most part.
> 
> ...


 Fred
Have Del make you the stock and forearm. It will create even more found memories.

JT


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Well you did what I would have recomended. Good choice!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Now get out there and put some beauty marks on it you mental case
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You made the RIGHT decision Fritz, that is one beautiful stock. Del did a great job. Now you have a gun that is truely yours. FRANK


----------

